# Which species of Serra are these??? (pics)



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

The guy at the place I bought these from told me they where Rhoms but they all kinda look different (there is a Caribe in there), on the side of the tank it said "Black Piranhas". Thanks, here are the pics...

http://community.webshots.com/user/fredweezy


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Anybody?


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

This belongs under species identification. They will be better able to answer your question there. Sorry i cant help.


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

They are rhoms


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

The last couple are caribe.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

two rhoms and a cariba


----------



## kjtill2 (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm trying to figure out how to tell the difference between







red bellies and red belly pacu's? I am in the midst of shopping for some babies and don't want to get ripped







off. thanx


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

Real P's have shiny specs in their scales, and sharp teeth, and smaller eyes too.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> neongreen Posted on Jun 10 2004, 11:33 AM
> Real P's have shiny specs in their scales, and sharp teeth, and smaller eyes too.
> kjtill2 Posted on Jun 10 2004, 05:10 AM
> 
> ...


Even experts have to take a close hard look, mostly at juveniles who's morphology is nearly identicle to "real" piranas. Some of the keys to look at the the oversized fins on pacus, the lower jaw which is flat and not pronounced (rounded) like a pirana. Exception here is Pygopristis denticulata who's jaw structure is midway between a pacu and a pirana.

The eye on a pacu sits closer to the mouth than a pirana.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

HEy Fred WHY did u POst another topic saying u shoaled Rhoms with a Cariba..i THINK you are LYING about those fish u said they were your fish now u are saying that they are Pix from a fish store so what is it







your fish or the lfs???


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Keep it civil guys.









Now a word about the term "shoal". Shoal for all intents and purposes on this forum means a school of fish in a shallow area. Your aquario would qualify as a "shallow" area. However, you can have guppies "shoal" in a pirana tank, but that doesn't mean they won't be eaten. Same way, you can shoal a few caribas with a few rhombeus, doesn't mean they won't get eaten. Compatibility is the key word. Are nattereri or cariba compatible with S. rhombeus? NO.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

it can happen and it is not immposible just unlikely.


----------

